

Clojure Box (Windows) - chwolfe
http://clojure.bighugh.com/

======
qeorge
I've used the older version, its great. Glad to see it now supports 1.0.

------
clopey
I don't know if I've never tried, or never found it easy enough, but this is
the first time I've found Emacs useful for Python on Windows - appreciated for
that even if I never use Clojure!

------
jimbokun
Nice to see this updated to use the Clojure 1.0 release.

